# DMAA supps are still around I guess



## Tre (Mar 16, 2015)

I guess 'Hi tech pharmaceuticals' 'jakk'd up' and 'hydroxyelite pro' have dmaa in them. Clearly they are usp rip offs especially if you google search their images... anyone ran these?

The article said the company was sueing for the rights on dmaa or something like that idk look it up.

DMAA is so hard to track down these days...











Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 16, 2015)

Idk but i sure miss jackd since I have not found any preworkout worth a fuck.


----------



## bigchaser (Mar 17, 2015)

I second that motion.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 17, 2015)

Meth + cheque drops are what the kids over at bb.com are snorting


----------



## WorldWeary (Mar 17, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Meth + cheque drops are what the kids over at bb.com are snorting


Seriously, Methamphetamine?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 17, 2015)

Just buy pure dmaa


----------



## Tre (Mar 17, 2015)

spinyvegeta said:


> Just buy pure dmaa



I cant source it anywhere




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## WorldWeary (Mar 17, 2015)

Tre said:


> I cant source it anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 17, 2015)

WorldWeary said:


> Seriously, Methamphetamine?



Seriously. Thin legs and rotting teeth are in this year.


----------



## WorldWeary (Mar 17, 2015)

The natural hi from gear n working out is enough 4 me, I like my sleep. Seems counterproductive...I'll smoke some to relax, eat, and sleep. IMO, good on any cycle lol.


----------



## Tre (Mar 17, 2015)

WorldWeary said:


> The natural hi from gear n working out is enough 4 me, I like my sleep. Seems counterproductive...I'll smoke some to relax, eat, and sleep. IMO, good on any cycle lol.



Aas + bud is always a good stack




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 17, 2015)

You counter react that with z quill or benzos.This hobbie is far from healthy.  l


----------



## WorldWeary (Mar 18, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> You counter react that with z quill or benzos.This hobbie is far from healthy.  l


So they get jacked then zombie out?
Hormones are different from mind altering drugs. Yeah the benzos are FDA approved but the ice?


----------



## Tre (Mar 18, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Seriously. Thin legs and rotting teeth are in this year.



Lal




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------

